# Horrible temp



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

.....


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Is there a "project manager" on that project? How about a "safety team"? I'm assuming this is a non-union job. Please tell me it's a scab job. Whatever, it's completely unacceptable from a "safety"(any) standpoint.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I never see this kind of stuff on jobsites around here??

That's the kind of thing you might expect to see in a third world country...!:blink:


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

joebanana said:


> Is there a "project manager" on that project? How about a "safety team"? I'm assuming this is a non-union job. Please tell me it's a scab job. Whatever, it's completely unacceptable from a "safety"(any) standpoint.



i am in Local 3. they claimed hey were in local 3, but i didnt card them (friday). today i did a look up of the DOB permits and was able to find the name of the shop which is listed as a Local 3 contractor. I'm going to card them on Monday and probably call the hall.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I like it


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks "temp" to me. When you card him, post up exactly what he says.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

What a cluster, doesn't look like a union contractor to me.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Is there a "project manager" on that project? How about a "safety team"? I'm assuming this is a non-union job. Please tell me it's a scab job. Whatever, it's completely unacceptable from a "safety"(any) standpoint.


It took quite a long time for us to stop using the words "rat" and "scab" here.

People are now defined as either a bleeding heart liberial or a right wing goose stepper.

It used to be that union guys were democrats and that if you were a democrat, you were automatically a liberial.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

jrannis said:


> It took quite a long time for us to stop using the words "rat" and "scab" here.
> 
> People are now defined as either a bleeding heart liberial or a right wing goose stepper.
> 
> It used to be that union guys were democrats and that if you were a democrat, you were automatically a liberial.



im not a liberal, i work hard for my money, and i dont want to share it with lazy ****s after working 60hrs a week...i also like my guns


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Mech Diver said:


> What a cluster, doesn't look like a union contractor to me.


i can post the name of the shop if you guys want :whistling2:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

No i don't want. Is your thread about hack work, or about speculating that they lied about being local 3?


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

3xdad said:


> No i don't want. Is your thread about hack work, or about speculating that they lied about being local 3?


according to the DOB permits i looked up, it IS a union shop.

i guess my thread is about hack work being done by a union contractor


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

jrannis said:


> It took quite a long time for us to stop using the words "rat" and "scab" here.
> 
> People are now defined as either a bleeding heart liberial or a right wing goose stepper.
> 
> It used to be that union guys were democrats and that if you were a democrat, you were automatically a liberial.


I'm far from PC. I consider myself anti-establishment, and anti-corrupt government. Call me what you will, just don't call me late for lunch. :jester:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks like the end of a job.

What's the deal, the guy HVAC could care less that someone doesn't know
nor care to maintain the lights.

The best safety Tool Box talk that I was privy to lately was about power and cords on the job, seems like someone else is over due for the same talk about!


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

CADPoint said:


> Looks like the end of a job.
> 
> What's the deal, the guy HVAC could care less that someone doesn't know
> nor care to maintain the lights.
> ...



the electricians are here mon-fri. i had to ask them to hand it it when it was on the floor for half the morning. cant blame the tin knockers for that. the electrician needs to maintain the temp no matter what happens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I used to service clock and fire alarm systems. More then a few times I would get up in the ceiling of a 10 or 15 year old building tracing wires and find temp wiring that was still live.


----------

